# Caution when dealing with this eBay seller



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

slotcity1966

Long story short:
Here's the auction:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140205624492&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=004

The body was loaded with glue (some on the outside of the body), had a split rear screw post, and had a few hefty gouges on the roof. Easiy the rudest and most uncooperative person I've dealt with on eBay. It also appers that his Caps Lock key is stuck on. Filing a PayPal dispute got him to accept the return of the body, but I had to esclate to a claim to get a refund. I left honest negative feedback and got a negative in retalation. That no negatives from sellers thing dosen't go in place until May. None of it would have been necessary had he just taken it back w/o all the atittude.

Pics of the body he sent are attached.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

man I would be contacting e-bay live support chat and letting them reveiw the situation, i personally have had neg. removed that were given by sellers that were non cooperative as you have described.If you save the emails with rude remarks its a shoe in for removal of the negative.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

BEWARE--THIS GUY IS TO PICKEY--USED ITEM--NOT NEW,WANTS EVERTHING HIS WAY,LOSER


I lifted that from your feedback. I am willing to bet that Ebay will remove it when they see the auction that states...


Description 
Item Specifics
Brand : Aurora T Jet	Product Type: Car

This auction is for a Aurora Cobra Flamethrower Slot Car Body in like New shape--THIS CAR IN NOT CUT--..this slot car body is near mint--



Report it!


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

I read through the feedback removal policy and was left with the impression that I was stuck with it.
Thanks for the suggestions of reporting the feedback. I'll give it a try.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

yeah, you can fight that bad feedback.... in fact, it's liable. You held up YOUR end of the deal... you paid for the item, that's all your required to do


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

eBay has been ZERO help. They just keep pointing me to the online help page that says they are not going to remove it. It looks like we'll exchange a couple final blows in our feedback comments and get on with life.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I would write ebay an email saying that your attorney is going to hold them accountable for the slander they allowed to happen to you... I bet THAT would get a real response. Sounds harsh... but why not make them jump through hoops? YOU did nothing wrong.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> I would write ebay an email saying that your attorney is going to hold them accountable for the slander they allowed to happen to you


This would be a big waste of time and money. Courts have consistently allowed libelous postings and outright verbal assaults between parties in conflict on the Internet, all under the umbrella of "free speech." Service providers have also been granted immunity from liability in all cases, and every case that has gone up to the higher courts has been soundly rejected and overturned. There have been cases where service providers were taken off the air by lower courst action but had the affected party pursued an appeal at a higher level these cases too would have been overturned based on precedent. 

The Internet is the wild west when it comes to resolving conflicts. It's in our hands to do the "right thing" and we can't rely upon the courts to resolve disputes that have denigrated into ugly name calling and downright evil and libelous nastiness. We are at the mercy of human nature and sometimes "us humans" just don't live up to the standards that our vast intellectual gifts have afforded us.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

videojimmy said:


> I would write ebay an email saying that your attorney is going to hold them accountable for the slander they allowed to happen to you... I bet THAT would get a real response. Sounds harsh... but why not make them jump through hoops? YOU did nothing wrong.


Possibility for successful results aside, I'm not in the habit of writing checks my ass can't (or isn't willing to) cash. If eBay said "bring it", I'd feel a bit foolish.

Posting the seller's email address in select usenet groups and web pages will have to do for the time being. Did I just say that out loud? ...oops 

Once the no negatives from sellers rule is in full effect, I'm gonna rain down like the fires of hell on this clown.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Thanks for posting all this anyway. I will remember this guys ebay handle, and will view his auctions appropriately. I haven't pursued many conflicts, bought a few "near mint" cars that had flaws, but nothing so flagrant as glue all over the place. Geez....

One thing I did note that ebay takes seriously - getting a different item than pictured and described (unless NIP). Guy shows/describes a nice car, you get one scratched up and covered with glue..... bait and substitute is not acceptable business practice, even for wide open ebay. just a thought.


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Use http://toolhaus.org/ to check negs and neutral feedbacks before bidding. Only shows those without wading through the rest. Its a shame some sellers are less than honest.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

twolff said:


> eBay has been ZERO help.


 Wow!! What a surprise. I didn't see that one coming.....


----------

